# I wish headphones didn't leak so much.



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I didn't realize how much my headphones leaked, or allowed others to hear what you're listening to until I took them off left music playing and got in my bed on the other side of the room. They were only at half volume and I could hear pretty much every word. I prefer headphones' sound quality but I want to invest in a slightly expensive pair of earbuds so people won't hear what I'm listening to.

Can anyone else relate?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

well when you did that the headphones weren't in a pair of human ears. that muffles the sound quite a lot. so it might only be like half as loud as you heard to other people at that distance. 

i find my earbuds to contain the sound pretty well.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Get a pair of sealed cans. Sennheiser makes good ones. Personally I prefer open air headphones because the feedback is much more natural. But then again I only use my headphones at home.AKG and Grodo make the best open air headphones.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

You have to remember that in your room there is no background noise so it's always going to sound louder than if you did the same thing in public. Saying that, I'm always paranoid that people can hear my music when I'm on the bus/train.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Soilwork said:


> You have to remember that in your room there is no background noise so it's always going to sound louder than if you did the same thing in public. Saying that, I'm always paranoid that people can hear my music when I'm on the bus/train.


True, but I don't even want my nosy *** family to know what I'm listening to. My mom and others always walk past my room often and the walls and doors in my house are thin.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> True, but I don't even want my nosy *** family to know what I'm listening to. My mom and others always walk past my room often and the walls and doors in my house are thin.


Even if your walls are really thin, I doubt other people in your family will be able to hear the music you are listening to if it's just through headphones.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Earbuds? What is your primary genre of music?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I wish more people used headphones. My roommate in the living room is constantly playing music or watching TV shows on his computer. It's nonstop. I ask him to turn it down but then just a few hours later the volume is back up again.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Soilwork said:


> Even if your walls are really thin, I doubt other people in your family will be able to hear the music you are listening to if it's just through headphones.


Still, people just walk into my room fairly regularly. Even if they don't they can still hear when the door is open; my mom was once being silly dancing to the music I was listening to. I actually need to keep my door open sometimes so heat can get to my room.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I wish more people used headphones. My roommate in the living room is constantly playing music or watching TV shows on his computer. It's nonstop. I ask him to turn it down but then just a few hours later the volume is back up again.


You want him to use earbuds even more. You won't hear anything.

The only earbuds that I've known to leak a lot are the ****ty apple ones.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> Earbuds? What is your primary genre of music?


80% Hip-Hop/20% R&B


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Still, people just walk into my room fairly regularly. Even if they don't they can still hear when the door is open; my mom was once being silly dancing to the music I was listening to. I actually need to keep my door open sometimes so heat can get to my room.


lol my dad did that a few times :no

I know that feel :blush


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> 80% Hip-Hop/20% R&B


If you want bass, the only thing I could recommend are the Monster Turbine series... Or Klipsch S4 for 80$ retail.
It depends on how much you want to spend. Being an audiophile has some serious downsides.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder if it would be rude to ask someone to wear headphones? I just can't stand the sound of other people's TV programs/movies.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I usually try to keep my volume lower than usual when I use earbuds in public places to keep the sound from leaking. But for me, I used to go through one pair of earbuds every month. I used those $20 skull candy earbuds. They were nice, but they broke too often. Now I just use the earbuds that Apple gives with the IPhones, because those seem to be more strong and last a long time.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My earbuds die every few months, so I get cheap ones. I just put my fingers on the end of the earbuds and you can't hear anything.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00358XUII/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I use in-ear earbuds outside of the house - they're great as I can hold them out in front of me while the volume is up and not hear a thing. I have headphones for home use - they leak like crazy but at home it doesn't matter. A guy at work I sit across from has those Apple iPod earphones and the noise is rather loud, even though the volume isn't up that much, so I can always hear what he's listening to. 

I had a friend tell me once about the time he was on a bus listening to music through his earphones (lots of bubblegum pop apparently such as Spice Girls etc) - many songs later he realised that the earphone jack was loose so not only was the music going through his earphones, it was broadcasting loud and clear to the whole bus from the speaker on the player itself. He was mortified.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

I have noise isolation ear buds and noise cancellation headphones so I can always listen at a lower volume. I never worry about other people hearing my music.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Why does apple make such terrible earbuds I don't understand

Those are the only earbuds I've known to leak a lot of sound.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Why does apple make such terrible earbuds I don't understand
> 
> Those are the only earbuds I've known to leak a lot of sound.


Because they want sound to project in people's ears! But I heard the new "EarPods" (Horrible, horrible name) is quite a hit popularity and quality based. I don't buy Apple products though, it's just a bandwagon problem that'll die in a few years...


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh God yes. I can never bear to have other people hear my music. It is my own private thing, and I enjoy my solitude. I'm even paranoid that my music is too loud at times.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> If you want bass, the only thing I could recommend are the Monster Turbine series... Or Klipsch S4 for 80$ retail.
> It depends on how much you want to spend. Being an audiophile has some serious downsides.


This suggestion is pretty good. The S4's are definitely a good lower end, bass-heavy, IEM. As for a set of cans, you need to go closed back, which I believe would suit your taste in music anyways.

If you are serious about *INVESTING *in a decent set of IEMs, look here first:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/mul...-dunu-i-3c-s-and-dn-19-tai-chi-added-11-21-12

For full sized cans, check out here:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/category/over-ear


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

If you're afraid of sound leaking, I suggest you don't get noise cancelling headphones. That'll just make you paranoid. :b


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Get headphones that cup around your ears. They don't have to be expensive. Mine are collapsible, and seem to be good quality but they were still under 20 bucks.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

vmoda in ear headphones are the best... mine got lifted while i was playing basketball cause i wasnt paying attention to them


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I didn't realize how much my headphones leaked, or allowed others to hear what you're listening to until I took them off left music playing and got in my bed on the other side of the room. They were only at half volume and I could hear pretty much every word. I prefer headphones' sound quality but I want to invest in a slightly expensive pair of earbuds so people won't hear what I'm listening to.
> 
> Can anyone else relate?


 Sort of. I pretty much use headphones for everything. I got these....










A few years ago at a local Guitar Center. I paid way too much for them. I modded them a bit and they sound pretty good (Probably not nearly as good as you'd expect, considering they're AKGs). The color is weird and I look like a complete dork wearing them but they don't leak much.

I also have a pair of Koss PortaPros but they don't sound that great and leak A TON.

I believe Sennheiser makes a few relatively inexpensive closed pairs that don't leak. But not all of them sound good. Closed phones tend to sound like crap.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Get some nice closed cans. I love my Beyerdynamic DT770's, pretty expensive but worth the investment imo.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Disarray said:


> Get some nice closed cans. I love my Beyerdynamic DT770's, pretty expensive but worth the investment imo.


 I'm always a little reluctant to buy the more expensive headphones from these companies because I think they are taking advantage of their market to a large degree. I have disassembled a few pairs of expensive headphones and I know they are not really worth what they are charging for them. These things cannot possibly be costing them that much to design and manufacture. Especially when they will sometimes sell the same model for many years. I can see $150 - $300 for the best headphones but any more than $300 is generally highway robbery. But this is nothing new in the land of audiophilia.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

How does one make a first post that is a 3 year bump? 

On another note, looking back on this thread it's nice to see some names from the past.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Hey hey that guy's post got deleted now it looks like I'm the crazy guy making a 3 year bump.

Hey! :mum


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't care if other people can hear what I'm listening to. If they don't like it they can go **** themselves for all I care. I always hear people blasting EDM or whatever on the bus anyway so it's my right to do it too.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I've noticed that with my earbuds, I can listen to music loudly and not have it leak at much, if at all...

However, with my headphones, playing them at even low volumes causes them to leak so badly that you can clearly hear the lyrics to the song (which is what nobody wants to happen)

Why haven't they invented non-leaking headphones yet?! I mean, It's a huge ****ing problem. I'm sure the consumers would eat that **** up!


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> I don't care if other people can hear what I'm listening to. If they don't like it they can go **** themselves for all I care. I always hear people blasting EDM or whatever on the bus anyway so it's my right to do it too.


You have true balls of steel, my friend...

I don't want anybody to hear my blasting my Three Days Grace while I'm doing my school work....I'd die from the embarrasment.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

iCod said:


> You have true balls of steel, my friend...
> 
> I don't want anybody to hear my blasting my Three Days Grace while I'm doing my school work....I'd die from the embarrasment.


I always blast my Meshuggah and Lamb of God on the bus. People give me weird looks, but I couldn't care less...


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

I bought a decent pair of IEMs (like 50 bucks) that don't leak at all and have great noise isolation. 'Cause Meshuggah, Lamb of God, Three Days Grace, people would give you weird looks sure but this **** would probably clear out the bus.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

one time i heard a girl listening to “bizarre love triangle” on the bus and gave her a friendly smile of approval, but she just looked at me all confused. :/
i've never spent more than $20 on a pair of iems. currently only have two pairs - one pair of meelectronics m9 and one pair brainwavz delta that i got off of amazon a few years ago when they were on sale for 10 bucks each. no leakage unless you turn the volume way wayyy up. but the downside is that isolation is poor and certain types of music (hiphop, metal, opera) are out of the question on public commutes. the deltas are really pretty-looking, though.


----------

